# HC Cuba (Hemianthus callitrichoides) leaf size?



## GreenAnt (Sep 5, 2010)

How big are leaves of your Cuba?
Mine are about 3mm....so there is debate(on another forum) is this really Cuba or not?
It is grown emersed then planted in tank.



















About 30 days later:



















Lights are 63w on 54l(14 gallon),flourite black sand,co2,flourish....
Is this really Cuba or could be something else?


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks HC to me. WOW you grew that much HC in 30 days? that is Excellent!roud: Nice tank BTW..

-Brian


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

you know i started a thread like this on APC about a year ago and i had the same question but nobody really paid attention to it. good luck


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's either HC or really, really nicely grown HM. It is beautiful regardless. How in the world do you keep it with cories? Hopefully, others will chime in.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

It's beautiful. Remember to trim regularly. I once had a pretty nice carpet. But I kinda left the tank unattended and they all got uprooted and died... and I don't have any HC now.. so sad!!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I speak for everybody here. This carpet, if it is HC is the most healthy HC anybody has ever seen. The leaf size is rather large, but still compact like HC. Its hard to say really, its definitely extremely happy beyond any HC carpet I have ever seen.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

nice hc carpet but watch out that dhg once it takes off will over grow that carpet


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

bigboij said:


> nice hc carpet but watch out that dhg once it takes off will over grow that carpet



Exactly what happened to my HC carpet, and with lack of pruning, the carpet was long gone...


----------



## GreenAnt (Sep 5, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> It's either HC or really, really nicely grown HM. It is beautiful regardless. How in the world do you keep it with cories? Hopefully, others will chime in.


Flourite black sand is very fine,under tank in cabinet is filter so i suppose because of filter vibration sand have become compact(tight) and keep roots in place.Not sure really,guess....?!?
HC(?) is growing fast and stays very low so corys can't dig it out.Had few problems in start but nothing now.



Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I think I speak for everybody here. This carpet, if it is HC is the most healthy HC anybody has ever seen. The leaf size is rather large, but still compact like HC. Its hard to say really, its definitely extremely happy beyond any HC carpet I have ever seen.


Thank you.
This is my first tank,beginners luck i suppose 
I have read somewhere that Cuba like little colder water,so i keep temperature around 72 Fahrenheit(22 Celsius).
CO2 is DIY because my Victor vts 253A regulator stop working(safety valve is leaking gas...very sad) and i cannot find someone to fix it here in Europe(Croatia).
I have 3 different neon lights(8h/day) and use flourish fertilizer once a week.

Thanks you all roud:


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

> you know i started a thread like this on APC about a year ago and i had the same question but nobody really paid attention to it. good luck


Well this isn't APC. This forum has more than five people who answer questions. :icon_wink

Looks like HC to me. I don't know what else it could be. The only other plant that is simular is micranthemoides, and it doesn't look like that.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Agreed, that is not micranthemoides.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Let's not knock other forums, please. Every forum has something unique to offer. 

Your tank is quite lovely, I'd like some of your beginner's luck, please.


----------

